# Social LIfe



## scborrego (Apr 12, 2016)

This is my first time here. I've been diagnosed with IBS-D for a year now and it has been miserable. About 15 trips to the ER because the pain was so unbearable and I still had no idea what was wrong with me. I've had every test done and nothing. Doctors have pretty much told me that this is my life now and try to deal with that. I'm on a new narcotic called Viberzi which has helped tremendously but I'm still not 100%. One of the biggest issues for me is trying to have a social life. My friends and family don't understand that I do not feel well almost all of the time. Unless I'm in the hospital or crunched over crying hysterically, they don't believe me. I've been called lazy, a bad friend, rude, dramatic, almost every word in the book. It's mentally exhausting! I do have some good days and I do try to do activities but sometimes I do have to cancel on plans or leave early and that's when I get the most heat. I've lost a couple of friends this year alone because they thought I was too much to deal with. I don't know how to keep the few people in my life happy without comprising myself. I am not going to go to a bar and sit there in agony so my friends will be happy. I just won't. Does that make me selfish or rude?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Absolutely NOT!!!! I know this issue way too well and also lost many friends.. it was then I realized they weren't my friends to begin with. You must put yourself first and do what makes you feel ok. Putting yourself in situations that you know will cause you anxiety and therefore make your symptoms worse is just not good for your body. As to why people can't understand that.. i do not know. Just know your not alone and doing what's best for your body is not selfish, it's necessary  I'm here if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## LeahLeah1 (Apr 13, 2016)

You are not alone in this I have found leaving the house difficult, let alone having a social life, due to crippling anxiety and the ibs. I also feel that ibs is still not taken seriously by a lot of people and that they just don't understand how bad it actually is. People who can't understand your reasons, well they may not be worth having as friends unfortunately


----------

